# TSA On The Lookout For "Tactical" Flashlights



## Praxis (Dec 1, 2008)

*Mods please merge with existing airport threads if you think it best*

Hi Everyone,
Just a warning to any of you who travel with "tactical" style lights like the Surefire E2D. Until yesterday I scoffed at people on the forums who worried about flying with TID-style lights. I have traveled with these lights before, and my significant other travels on a weekly basis with her E2D and had never encountered any problems until yesterday (November 28).

Yesterday, though, she ran into problems at Washington-Dulles Airport with a TSA screener. Screener said her E2D was a "sharp object" and wouldn't let her through. She eventually spoke to the head screener for the checkpoint and he continued to say the same thing. Now, my SO also works for the TSA, has security clearances, and official credentials, so she specifically asked the supervisor to state where his information was coming from. All he would say is that he had received "specific guidance" from headquarters to be on the lookout for "tactical" flashlights with sharp points.

So, for those of you flying with TID lights, be aware that the TSA is starting to pay attention to these lights.

**Question edited out of respect for Size15 and CPF**


----------



## Size15's (Dec 1, 2008)

Praxis said:


> Also, can anyone think of a way to retrofit something over the points on the E2D so it doesn't look "tactical" to screeners?


I would rather we didn't get into a discussion on ways and means of concealing things from the TSA. It would be dreadful if such methods, voiced here were later discovered to have been used against us (using 'us' in the broadest sense as well as CPF specifically)

That said, SureFire offers BeamFilters, in two styles for the E-Series bezels. These are accessories intended to enhance the utility of flashlights rather than conceal aggressive features.


----------



## Praxis (Dec 1, 2008)

Size15's said:


> I would rather we didn't get into a discussion on ways and means of concealing things from the TSA. It would be dreadful if such methods, voiced here were later discovered to have been used against us (using 'us' in the broadest sense as well as CPF specifically)
> 
> That said, SureFire offers BeamFilters, in two styles for the E-Series bezels. These are accessories intended to enhance the utility of flashlights rather than conceal aggressive features.




Perfect, exactly what I was looking for. 

And no, I'm not advocating breaking any security protocols, or whatever TSA wants to call their screening criteria. Based on the conversation, as retold to me by my SO, TSA screeners are now simply being told to look for flashlights with pointy parts.

Personally, I do not see how tactical flashlights represent a threat when flights have armed Air Marshalls and passengers are no longer afraid to get involved with potential security situations onboard. In fact, as of last year, Kip Hawley, head of TSA, wanted to allow small knives through checkpoints again, but the flight attendents union got upset and put pressure on him to keep the rules as strict as possible. 

Out of respect to CPF, I will edit original post.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 1, 2008)

Praxis said:


> * All he would say is that he had received "specific guidance" from headquarters to be on the lookout for "tactical" flashlights with sharp points.
> 
> So, for those of you flying with TID lights, be aware that the TSA is starting to pay attention to these lights.
> 
> Also, can anyone think of a way to retrofit something over the points on the E2D so it doesn't look "tactical" to screeners?


 



Well thats a bunch of CRAP!!!:hairpull:

I suggest buying a separate e-series bezel for flight.

Good to know and thanks for the heads up.
I have flown many times with flashlights with strike bezels and have had zero problems....so far.
I have thought about what I would do if some TSA agent decided they wanted my flashlight.......my flashlight PUNK!!!

I try to only take lights that don't look to menacing.
Last time I flew, I was pulled to the side by a screener.
Ended up...she really liked all my Maxpedition gear and wanted to know where she could get some.. When I opened the bag to show her what kind of space there was inside, she spotted all 8-10 surefire and asked why I needed so many flashlights and wanted to check them out!
To bad she wasn't cute and young
She ended up liking the Kroma the most

I DID have one incident where the screener picked up and looked at the TAD Gear strike bezel on my E1L, but put it down and let me pass.


----------



## prof (Dec 1, 2008)

I was stopped over an Inova X5 a year or two ago because the agent did not know what it was...


----------



## LED61 (Dec 1, 2008)

Useful info thanks very much. I have always avoided travel with crenulated bezels or any sharp teeth.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 1, 2008)

Screw that, I taking an L6 Porcupine on my next flight...


----------



## tango44 (Dec 1, 2008)

Praxis said:


> *Mods please merge with existing airport threads if you think it best*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> Just a warning to any of you who travel with "tactical" style lights like the Surefire E2D. Until yesterday I scoffed at people on the forums who worried about flying with TID-style lights. I have traveled with these lights before, and my significant other travels on a weekly basis with her E2D and had never encountered any problems until yesterday (November 28).
> ...



The light was in your carry on or the register one?
What did they do?
They took the light or they ask you to register or mail it, tell us what happened?

Thank you.


----------



## Praxis (Dec 1, 2008)

tango44 said:


> The light was in your carry on or the register one?
> What did they do?
> They took the light or they ask you to register or mail it, tell us what happened?
> 
> Thank you.



Hi Tango,

My significant other had the light clipped in her carry-on bag. Apparently, the screeners spotted it on the X-ray machine and decided to do a secondary screening of the bag. They said she could give it up, or mail it. She decided to leave the checkpoint and mail it since she really likes the light. Fortunately, Dulles has an automated mail center just outside the checkpoint so she was able to mail the light and get back through security in time to catch her flight.

She originally asked to borrow an inter-office mailer and send it to her office in DC, since she is a TSA employee, but that apparently made the checkpoint supervisor angry and he refused. She got all their names and badge numbers and will be talking with their bosses at headquarters because she wants to know the specific details about how and why tactical lights are being restricted.

Another screening incident of note, about a month ago, one of my SO's co-workers (former head of security for a major transit agency) got yelled at in LAX by a screener for having a 3C mag-light. Tried to tell her it was an impact weapon and she would have to give it up. She complained to the supervisor and got to keep the mag.


----------



## nbp (Dec 1, 2008)

Keep us posted on these new developments!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 1, 2008)

Lesson:
Choose your travel lights carefully. Pointy ones go into the checked bag or stay home.


----------



## lightcacher (Dec 1, 2008)

They'd probably freak out for sure if you were carrying one of those 200 lumen Home Depot monsters.


----------



## Illum (Dec 1, 2008)

prof said:


> I was stopped over an Inova X5 a year or two ago because the agent did not know what it was...



tag on your X5 sheathed bezel up next time, bezel down someone told me it looked like mace :ironic:

my TIROS'd inova in La Guardia International got a different treatment. they take the tailcap off, remove the battery, then compare the battery to the light and ask me whats in the extra space between the window and batteries:duh2:

I stopped carrying Inovas altogether on flights


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 1, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Screw that, I taking an L6 Porcupine on my next flight...



In mock innocence . . .

What do you mean? I cant bring these? but they are harmless haha







Those are not mine bytheway.

Funny you say that. I EDC my L6 Porky in my Tad Gear FAST PACK. I was thinking of bringing it with me when I travel to Vancouver this xmas holiday. I was thinking it would be better If i DONT bring the porky, but I could swap the rather aggressive strike head for my std KL6 or my Old style M3 head. If I really wanted to, I could put my porky KL6 in my small pelican case and put my SF blockout filter over the strike bezel. As a stand alone head I dont think they would know what it is. But then again There is no real need for me to risk losing my porky KL6.

I EDC the L6 Porky, G2Z, Kroma, and Gladius in my pack. So i should be ok on lights.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Dec 1, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> tag on your X5 sheathed bezel up next time, bezel down someone told me tit looked like mace :ironic:
> 
> my TIROS'd inova in La Guardia International got a different treatment. they take the tailcap off, remove the battery, then compare the battery to the light and ask me whats in the extra space between the window and batteries:duh2:
> 
> I stopped carrying Inovas altogether on flights


Just imagine if you had an A2 Aviator, an L2 or the old L1...


----------



## Illum (Dec 1, 2008)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Just imagine if you had an A2 Aviator, an L2 or the old L1...



My A2 didn't get any attention, it passed through the X-ray faster than my shoes. I stapled the heels on my tennis shoes back on, come to think of it I should have them glued or just buy a new pair of shoes before getting on the plane:shrug:


----------



## etc (Dec 1, 2008)

This is certainly good to know. 

One thing is clear, what's true today, will change tomorrow. The rules aren't constant.


----------



## Stereodude (Dec 2, 2008)

Praxis said:


> So, for those of you flying with TID lights, be aware that the TSA is starting to pay attention to these lights.


They apparently don't have enough to do strip searching old ladies and harassing frequent flyers, so they've moved into the role of flashlight patrol.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 2, 2008)

As if a metal ballpoint pen can't do as much or even more damage than an E2D or similar light. 

It's sad that the TSA can't even do a decent job of _pretending _to reduce the likelyhood of terrorism. :ironic:


----------



## RA40 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the head's up. I figured it was a matter of time before this would be an issue. I don't fly with such a configured light anyway.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 2, 2008)

Luckily none of my light have strike bezels, though on a hunch I looked up maximum carry on luggage weight and my 1000 Ultra Mod surpass it:laughing:! 
 
On a second note: A little fun fact that the BMI air lines allow any carry on weight that quoted: _'You must be able to lift it yourself'_ so I guess strongest man competition guys can bring on 300 pound solid bricks of steel if they want.


----------



## jchoo (Dec 2, 2008)

This must be recent... I just flew from Virginia to California in October (and back in November) with both my E2DL and Olight M20 Warrior as carry-on. the E2DL was clipped to my pocket, and I removed it to the bin with my shoes and keys. The Olight remained in my bag when I sent that through the x-ray. Both of them were picked up and fondled by the TSA agent (he even blinded himself and another agent with the Surefire), but other than that they drew no ill attention.


----------



## Illum (Dec 2, 2008)

Until we have more reports in other airports, I think its a safe assumption to say that the incident is a regional case and not consistent all through the continental US. 

Regarding to possible vandalism, I think it would be best for users here who carry their surefire or surefires to write down the serial numbers [body and heads] somewhere. In the event that they were confiscated it may be posted here on a dedicated thread so that if they turned up on ebay like the last incident of a TSA guy stealing lights we would have concrete evidence both for prosecution and tracking TSA rule consistency. 

Personally I keep a up-to-date list of all my surefires, which heads goes to which, and the expiration date on the batteries...just thought it would be a good idea.


----------



## JNewell (Dec 2, 2008)

Good point. In my experience, TSA "rules" vary enormously from airport to airport, even in the same region.


----------



## The Alliance (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello. First post. 

I think this most likely has something to do with the new TSA rules about lithium (li-ion?) batteries. 

Maybe they started to single out certain items like flashlights because I think I read that there was a small fire on a plane where a checked flashlight overheated inside a toolbox. Also happened with a toy doll.


----------



## Praxis (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, I'd like to hear if anyone else gets extra attention from the TSA for tactical-style lights. Like I said in the OP, I was skeptical about TSA looking for tactical lights until my SO ran into problems. I'd like to know if this is a problem that is isolated to Washington-Dulles, or is more widespread.


----------



## qwertyydude (Dec 2, 2008)

Watch out soon they'll start taking lights apart and prying domes off crees looking for WMD's


----------



## Illum (Dec 2, 2008)

qwertyydude said:


> Watch out soon they'll start taking lights apart and prying domes off crees looking for WMD's



well..phosphor could be reactive in air
batteries gives off vapor
solder contacts contains lead
flashlight bodies are slightly radioactive

suddenly flashlight toting American citizens will get associated with towelheads and we'll have to surrender everything but our socks, which will be collected for as we get on the plane for sanitary purposes:shrug:

I hope that day does not come...


----------



## jchoo (Dec 2, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> well..phosphor could be reactive in air
> batteries gives off vapor
> solder contacts contains lead
> flashlight bodies are slightly radioactive
> ...



With the work that I do, *I* am more radioactive than any flashlight body...


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 3, 2008)

*Worth noting!*



Illum_the_nation said:


> Regarding to possible vandalism, I think it would be best for users here who carry their surefire or surefires to write down the serial numbers [body and heads] somewhere. In the event that they were confiscated it may be posted here on a dedicated thread so that if they turned up on ebay like the last incident of a TSA guy stealing lights we would have concrete evidence both for prosecution and tracking TSA rule consistency.


 
A truly excellent idea! :twothumbs


----------



## rgp4544 (Dec 3, 2008)

Interesting.

For the first time ever a security guy in Australia picked up and looked at the front end of my A2 when getting on a flight to the USA two weeks ago. The TSA in San Francisco though didn't even notice it.

Also it's about time those morons enforced some existing rules on lithium batteries. From what I've seen, TSA employees either are clueless about hazardous materials or existing regulations or ignore them while they're trying to figure out if your shoes are going to explode. The problem with lithium batteries is if there is a lithium battery fire, existing fire suppression systems on board aircraft will not put it out. Airplane + fire = bad, check images here for a sample and read a little near the end of the article http://upsfire.com/philfire.htm As far as I can remember though they don't know exactly what caused that one because the cargo list was burned with the aircraft.


----------



## unique (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, this had got me worried now 
After starting that "carrying lights in checked luggage" thread and people saying its a-okay, now saying its not. Bummer!!

How will a TK10 go through security with the tactical ring?


----------



## Praxis (Dec 3, 2008)

unique said:


> Well, this had got me worried now
> After starting that "carrying lights in checked luggage" thread and people saying its a-okay, now saying its not. Bummer!!
> 
> How will a TK10 go through security with the tactical ring?



Unique, lights in your checked bags still seem to be just fine, just like knives. The focus of this thread is lights in carry-on bags you take through the TSA checkpoints.

I don't think you would have any problems with a TK10. No "sharp" points on the tactical ring right?


----------



## Stereodude (Dec 3, 2008)

If I understand the rules correctly you can't check a light with Lithium or Lithium-Ion cells in it though.


----------



## Justin Case (Dec 3, 2008)

Incorrect. You can place a flashlight that uses lithium or Li-ion cells in checked baggage:

http://safetravel.dot.gov/quick_chart.html


----------



## qwertyydude (Dec 3, 2008)

You have to able to check in those items, they wouldn't stop a business man with a laptop filled with no less than 8x18650's. But they'll stop a light with 2 piddly protected RCR-123 or one protected 18650. Laptop cells are not individually protected. They should specifically ban sony laptops because they're more likely to go  than a protected cell flashlight and would be more of a hazard because of the amount of batteries in them.


----------



## Stereodude (Dec 3, 2008)

Justin Case said:


> Incorrect. You can place a flashlight that uses lithium or Li-ion cells in checked baggage:
> 
> http://safetravel.dot.gov/quick_chart.html


And I was wrong...


----------



## Stereodude (Dec 3, 2008)

qwertyydude said:


> You have to able to check in those items, they wouldn't stop a business man with a laptop filled with no less than 8x18650's. But they'll stop a light with 2 piddly protected RCR-123 or one protected 18650. Laptop cells are not individually protected. They should specifically ban sony laptops because they're more likely to go  than a protected cell flashlight and would be more of a hazard because of the amount of batteries in them.


You aren't allowed to check spare lithium batteries though (laptop batteries included). You can only check lithium batteries installed in device.


----------



## balou (Dec 3, 2008)

qwertyydude said:


> They should specifically ban sony laptops because they're more likely to go  than a protected cell flashlight and would be more of a hazard because of the amount of batteries in them.



problem is, maybe 60% of all laptops contain sony batteries (all macbooks e.g., dell, hp...)


----------

